# FOUND PIGEON Chicago, IL



## mark2186 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey guys, I just want to start by telling you that I have NO IDEA what im talking about in regards to pigeons. so if you have any questions keep tha in mind. I just wanted to put something out here bc there is a pigeon with a tag on its leg that has been on my property for a couple weeks now. 

Its a green tag but I can't view any writing on it. Im located in Chicago, IL and just don't know what to do about this poor guy. Any assistance would be appreicated. 

Thanks, 

Mark


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mark2186 said:


> Hey guys, I just want to start by telling you that I have NO IDEA what im talking about in regards to pigeons. so if you have any questions keep tha in mind. I just wanted to put something out here bc there is a pigeon with a tag on its leg that has been on my property for a couple weeks now.
> 
> Its a green tag but I can't view any writing on it. Im located in Chicago, IL and just don't know what to do about this poor guy. Any assistance would be appreicated.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark, that is really nice of you to inquire about the pigeon, allot don't. if he has a band he could be a racing pigeon, or a pigeon hatched in a loft so he does belong to someone or did. the only way to see what kind of band it is and to read it is to catch the pigeon. that is the hard part. sometimes they can be caught after dark in their roost spot because they can't see good in the dark, you just have to make sure your not afraid of grabbing them, both hands on top of the wings to hold them down. if that does not work then there is the old box with stick and string with food under it. Not much else can be done if he is not secured.


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

mark2186 said:


> Hey guys, I just want to start by telling you that I have NO IDEA what im talking about in regards to pigeons. so if you have any questions keep tha in mind. I just wanted to put something out here bc there is a pigeon with a tag on its leg that has been on my property for a couple weeks now.
> 
> Its a green tag but I can't view any writing on it. Im located in Chicago, IL and just don't know what to do about this poor guy. Any assistance would be appreicated.
> 
> ...


Thank you for caring. Do you know if he's had anything to eat or drink out there? If he's a domesticated bird, he may not know how to get food and water in the wild. (And, if that's the case and he's been out there for a couple of weeks, he must be quite weak, and probably easy to catch.) Do you have any bird seed (and maybe a bowl of water) that you can put out to see if he eats, and to possibly gain his trust so that you can catch him?


----------



## mark2186 (Oct 4, 2013)

Okay Ill be sure to have a camera rolling if I attempt to catch this pigeon...I can only imagine how that will turn out. Ha. 
I might try binoculars first...keep you guys posted


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mark2186 said:


> Okay Ill be sure to have a camera rolling if I attempt to catch this pigeon...I can only imagine how that will turn out. Ha.
> I might try binoculars first...keep you guys posted


lol..
well the thing with the binoculars is a good idea..but if we found the owner the bird would still need to be secured or else it is a waste of time for them to go out there and try to catch it too.


----------



## mark2186 (Oct 4, 2013)

I believe the tag reads...

D or O 6778
then there are some more smaller numbers under that but I can't make them out. 

Does this information help???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mark2186 said:


> I believe the tag reads...
> 
> D or O 6778
> then there are some more smaller numbers under that but I can't make them out.
> ...


no, sorry, as said even if it did help a person would be wasting their time to come out if the bird was not secured in a box or crate to take home.


----------



## mark2186 (Oct 4, 2013)

Au Chicago 2013 6778


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mark2186 said:


> Au Chicago 2013 6778


GREATER CHICAGO COMBINE 
Club Code : CHICAGO 
Club Secretary : BARBARA BRZOSTOWSKI 
City : BURBANK 
State : IL 
Phone No. : 708-233-1729 
I really hate to sound like a broken record really no one is going to be interested to get him if he is loose.


----------



## mark2186 (Oct 4, 2013)

I found a guy to come pick him. Thanks for all your help though!!


----------

